# Asus A7V600 support...

## frenkel

Hi,

I'm planning to buy a new pc, with an Asus motherboard. The board will be an Asus A7V600 with a VIA KT600 chipset. Somewhere on the internet I read some old topics about bad AGP preformance in Linux, has this already been solved? How is the support for this board in Linux?

P.S. Specs can be found here: http://www.asus.com/prog/spec.asp?m=A7V600&langs=01

T.I.A.,

Frank

----------

## frenkel

Well, I bought it and everything is working great! Even 5.1 surround sound is working like a charm!  :Very Happy: 

Greets,

Frank

----------

## Nimo

 *Frenkel wrote:*   

> Well, I bought it and everything is working great! Even 5.1 surround sound is working like a charm! 
> 
> Greets,
> 
> Frank

 

Hod did you get the onboard NIC and SATA to work?

----------

## frenkel

The onboard NIC can be used by compiling the sk98lin driver. I don't have SATA disks, so I never used the SATA controller...

Good luck,

Frank

----------

## Nimo

 *Frenkel wrote:*   

> The onboard NIC can be used by compiling the sk98lin driver. I don't have SATA disks, so I never used the SATA controller...
> 
> Good luck,
> 
> Frank

 

I've get them both working now, sk98lin worked for the NIC as you said, the only problem with SATA was that I didn't knew that the devices got /dev/hde or /dev/sda as name depending on if you have SCSI emolution or not.

I've now also got the onboard sound to work with ALSA. But I still wonder how I can enable 5.1-sound? I couldn't found anything about it in the forum.

----------

## Kidkiller

small question , where can i find the driver for the NIC and how do i compile it

----------

## Kidkiller

i tried modprobe sk98lin

but i gave a nice little error : No adapter found

----------

## Nimo

 *Kidkiller wrote:*   

> i tried modprobe sk98lin
> 
> but i gave a nice little error : No adapter found

 

Is it an A7V600-X or A7V600?

A7V600 uses sk98lin but I don't think A7V600-X does.

----------

## frenkel

 *Nimo wrote:*   

>  *Frenkel wrote:*   The onboard NIC can be used by compiling the sk98lin driver. I don't have SATA disks, so I never used the SATA controller...
> 
> Good luck,
> 
> Frank 
> ...

 

With alsa, you can use this great tool called alsamixer. Start it as a user in the audio group and mute everything (by pressing m. You can move to other channels by pressing the left and right cursor keys.) The unmute the following (also by pressing m):

- Master

- Master Surround

- PCM

- Spread Front to Surround and Center/LFE (this is to use all your speakers)

- VIA DXS

- VIA DXS 1

- VIA DXS 2

- VIA DXS 3

Then exit the program by hitting escape, now enjoy full 5.1 surround sound, with hardware mixing  :Cool: 

Good luck!!

Frank

----------

## Kidkiller

 *Nimo wrote:*   

>  *Kidkiller wrote:*   i tried modprobe sk98lin
> 
> but i gave a nice little error : No adapter found 
> 
> Is it an A7V600-X or A7V600?
> ...

 normal one

----------

## Kidkiller

where can i find the sk98lin driver in the kernel (menuconfig)

----------

## neysx

```
Device Drivers  --->

  Networking support  --->

    Ethernet (1000 Mbit)  --->

      <M> Marvell Yukon Chipset / SysKonnect SK-98xx Support
```

Works like a charm on a A7V880.

----------

## Nimo

 *Frenkel wrote:*   

>  *Nimo wrote:*    *Frenkel wrote:*   The onboard NIC can be used by compiling the sk98lin driver. I don't have SATA disks, so I never used the SATA controller...
> 
> Good luck,
> 
> Frank 
> ...

 

Thankyou for the help.

But I've some more quiestions too if that's OK:   :Smile: 

Is it possibly to use just 4 speakers and have surround on them? (and how should I then set the mixer?)

And also, is there and program available to test it?

----------

## frenkel

I wouldn't know how to help you setting it up with only 4 speakers... You might search on google...

Good luck,

Frank

----------

## dakr

thanks for the good hint about the sound card  :Very Happy: 

now my system become more and more complete

----------

## frenkel

Always like to help other linux users getting everything to work  :Smile: 

Good luck,

Frank

----------

## ThaFlow

we can make a howto database for this mainboard   :Very Happy: 

----------

## Kidkiller

what driver do you have to compile with alsa to get the soundcar working

----------

## frenkel

 *Kidkiller wrote:*   

> what driver do you have to compile with alsa to get the soundcar working

 

snd_via82xx

Frank

----------

## majko036

 *Frenkel wrote:*   

>  *Kidkiller wrote:*   what driver do you have to compile with alsa to get the soundcar working 
> 
> snd_via82xx
> 
> Frank

 

With A7V880 and snd_via82xx I get this:

```

 *   Loading: snd-via82xx...

/lib/modules/2.4.26-gentoo-r9/kernel/sound/pci/snd-via82xx.o: init_module: No such device

Hint: insmod errors can be caused by incorrect module parameters, including invalid IO or IRQ parameters.

```

anyone?

----------

## frenkel

 *majko036 wrote:*   

>  *Frenkel wrote:*    *Kidkiller wrote:*   what driver do you have to compile with alsa to get the soundcar working 
> 
> snd_via82xx
> 
> Frank 
> ...

 

That's a different motherboard than this thread is about, so you'll probably have a different sound card. Could you please post the output of cat /proc/pci?

Frank

----------

## majko036

here is it.

```

Multimedia audio controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8233/A/8235 AC97 Audio Controller (rev 96).

      IRQ 10.

      I/O at 0xe400 [0xe4ff].

  Bus  1, device   0, function  0:
```

----------

## frenkel

Which kernel version are you using?

BTW, our device strings seem to differ:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
>  Multimedia audio controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8233/A/8235/8237 AC97 Audio Controller (rev 96).
> 
> 

 

Frank

----------

## majko036

 *Frenkel wrote:*   

> Which kernel version are you using?
> 
> Frank

 

2.4.26

i folowed the ALSA config part of gentoo desktop documentation

----------

## frenkel

Hmm, maybe you should try to use a 2.6 based kernel, because those kernels have ALSA support build in...

Otherwise, I wouldn't know how to help you...

Good luck,

Frank

----------

## Rosjahh

Frenkel, thanks ! Your explanation just got my 5.1 sound to work on a asus a7v880 mobo. Works exactly the same as in your description!!   :Very Happy: 

----------

## frenkel

Your welcome, it's always nice to help people with problems.

Frank

----------

## fp2099

List of problems.:

 Only Line Out gives sounds i use a 4.1 sound system which requires that some output at Line In to work but all that i can hear from that output is noise or scratches. 

 Microphone doesn't work! 

 Slow usb, and I don't mean only usb 2.0, usb 1.1 through hub is also slow like hell, i know that there's is some sort of usb dumb driver that makes it slow but that doesn't seem the case, i tested it with two usb flash drives. 

lspci

```
0000:00:00.0 Host bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8377 [KT400/KT600 AGP] Host Bridge (rev 80)

0000:00:01.0 PCI bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8237 PCI Bridge

0000:00:09.0 Ethernet controller: 3Com Corporation 3c940 10/100/1000Base-T [Marvell] (rev 12)

0000:00:0a.0 Ethernet controller: Linksys NC100 Network Everywhere Fast Ethernet 10/100 (rev 11)

0000:00:0f.0 RAID bus controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VIA VT6420 SATA RAID Controller (rev 80)

0000:00:0f.1 IDE interface: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82C586A/B/VT82C686/A/B/VT823x/A/C PIPC Bus Master IDE (rev 06)

0000:00:10.0 USB Controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82xxxxx UHCI USB 1.1 Controller (rev 81)

0000:00:10.1 USB Controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82xxxxx UHCI USB 1.1 Controller (rev 81)

0000:00:10.2 USB Controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82xxxxx UHCI USB 1.1 Controller (rev 81)

0000:00:10.3 USB Controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82xxxxx UHCI USB 1.1 Controller (rev 81)

0000:00:10.4 USB Controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. USB 2.0 (rev 86)

0000:00:11.0 ISA bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8237 ISA bridge [KT600/K8T800/K8T890 South]

0000:00:11.5 Multimedia audio controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8233/A/8235/8237 AC97 Audio Controller (rev 60)

0000:01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation NV34 [GeForce FX 5200] (rev a1)

```

lsmod

```

Module                  Size  Used by

snd_pcm_oss            37408  1

snd_mixer_oss          12928  3 snd_pcm_oss

snd_seq_dummy           2244  0

snd_seq_oss            22912  0

snd_seq_midi_event      4096  1 snd_seq_oss

snd_seq                34256  5 snd_seq_dummy,snd_seq_oss,snd_seq_midi_event

snd_via82xx            17696  3

snd_ac97_codec         53048  1 snd_via82xx

snd_pcm                53764  3 snd_pcm_oss,snd_via82xx,snd_ac97_codec

snd_timer              15940  2 snd_seq,snd_pcm

snd_page_alloc          5956  2 snd_via82xx,snd_pcm

snd_mpu401_uart         4800  1 snd_via82xx

snd_rawmidi            15648  1 snd_mpu401_uart

snd_seq_device          5196  4 snd_seq_dummy,snd_seq_oss,snd_seq,snd_rawmidi

snd                    31524  11 snd_pcm_oss,snd_mixer_oss,snd_seq_oss,snd_seq,snd_via82xx,snd_ac97_codec,snd_pcm,snd_timer,snd_mpu401_uart,snd_rawmidi,snd_seq_device

vmnet                  24356  15

vmmon                 145164  3

parport_pc             28676  0

parport                22664  1 parport_pc

rtc                     9288  0

tulip                  42784  0

skge                   28432  0

evdev                   6976  0

usblp                   9472  0

nvidia               3432516  12

agpgart                19980  1 nvidia

dm_mod                 38368  0

ata_piix                6596  0

ahci                    8260  0

sata_qstor              6788  0

sata_vsc                5636  0

sata_uli                4928  0

sata_sis                4800  0

sata_sx4               10308  0

sata_nv                 6340  0

sata_via                5892  0

sata_svw                5188  0

sata_sil                6468  0

sata_promise            7620  0

libata                 28612  12 ata_piix,ahci,sata_qstor,sata_vsc,sata_uli,sata_sis,sata_sx4,sata_nv,sata_via,sata_svw,sata_sil,sata_promise

sbp2                   17736  0

ohci1394               26868  0

ieee1394               60024  2 sbp2,ohci1394

sl811_hcd              10048  0

ohci_hcd               15812  0

uhci_hcd               24720  0

usb_storage            44864  1

usbhid                 26656  0

ehci_hcd               25416  0

usbcore                79292  8 usblp,sl811_hcd,ohci_hcd,uhci_hcd,usb_storage,usbhid,ehci_hcd

```

~/.alsound

```

pcm.dmixer {

    type dmix

    ipc_key 1024

    ipc_key_add_uid false

    ipc_perm 0666               # mixing for all users

                                # for users only in your group use 0660

    slave {

        pcm "hw:0,0"

        period_time 0

        period_size 1024

        buffer_size 8192

   rate 44100

    }

    bindings {

        0 0

        1 1

    }

}

pcm.dsp0 {

    type plug

    slave.pcm "dmixer"

}

pcm.!default {

        type plug

        slave.pcm "dmixer"

}

pcm.default {

   type plug

   slave.pcm "dmixer"

}

ctl.mixer0 {

    type hw

    card 0

}

```

/etc/modules.d/alsa

```

# Alsa 0.9.X kernel modules' configuration file.

# $Header: /var/cvsroot/gentoo-x86/media-sound/alsa-utils/files/alsa-modules.conf-rc,v 1.4 2004/11/16 01:31:22 eradicator Exp $

# ALSA portion

# OSS/Free portion

##

## IMPORTANT:

## You need to customise this section for your specific sound card(s)

## and then run `update-modules' command.

## Read alsa-driver's INSTALL file in /usr/share/doc for more info.

##

##  ALSA portion

alias snd-card-0 snd-cmipci

## alias snd-card-0 snd-interwave

## alias snd-card-1 snd-ens1371

##  OSS/Free portion

## alias sound-slot-0 snd-card-0

## alias sound-slot-1 snd-card-1

##

# OSS/Free portion - card #1

##  OSS/Free portion - card #2

## alias sound-service-1-0 snd-mixer-oss

## alias sound-service-1-3 snd-pcm-oss

## alias sound-service-1-12 snd-pcm-oss

alias /dev/mixer snd-mixer-oss

alias /dev/dsp snd-pcm-oss

alias /dev/midi snd-seq-oss

# Set this to the correct number of cards.

# --- BEGIN: Generated by ALSACONF, do not edit. ---

# --- ALSACONF version 1.0.9a ---

alias snd-card-0 snd-via82xx

alias sound-slot-0 snd-via82xx

# --- END: Generated by ALSACONF, do not edit. ---

```

Tested all sort of configs on gnome-sound and alsamixer... nothing seems to work. Spread Front to surround and Center/LFE just gives loud noise, Mic Boost or Stereo Mic simply don't work.

[UPDATE] When i do Exchange Front/Surround the other set of speakers start working, which mean that Line In starts working but line out is disconnected(?).

----------

## fp2099

Fixed 4.1 sound disabling surround jack as input and with spread front to surround and center/lfe... don't say i know...

Well the mic is still dead and usb is still slow so if somebody reminds or knows anyway to fix this i would appreciate. 

[PS] is it possible to speed flash usb disk with hdparm? (without burning the disk...)

[PS2] Does microphone need any specific kernel option or module? that would be odd but hey this is linux everything is possible..

----------

## frenkel

Does the usb disk support USB 2.0?

Try removing the ohci module, you don't need it with this mainboard.

----------

## Swisside

Hello there

I also have a A7V600 Mainboard and encountered following problem while changing to the newest kernel (2.6.12-r6). The sk98lin-Module is marked as deprecated. What do I have to compile into the kernel to get my Network to work again? I couldn't find any info about this matter...

Thanks in advance

----------

## frenkel

 *Swisside wrote:*   

> Hello there
> 
> I also have a A7V600 Mainboard and encountered following problem while changing to the newest kernel (2.6.12-r6). The sk98lin-Module is marked as deprecated. What do I have to compile into the kernel to get my Network to work again? I couldn't find any info about this matter...
> 
> Thanks in advance

 

What are you talking about? 2.6.12-r6 doesn't exist  :Confused:  2.6.12.4 is the newest release...

----------

## Swisside

I'm talking about gentoo-sources-2.6.12-r6

----------

## frenkel

Well, have a look a the changelogs at kernel.org, I'm running 2.6.11.11 and in there it's not depreciated, so the change should be somewhere in the .12 releases...

Edit:

Can't find anything in the changelogs...

----------

## Swisside

Okay I found the deprecation entry here: http://www.gentoo.org/cgi-bin/viewcvs.cgi/*checkout*/sys-kernel/gentoo-sources/ChangeLog

It says:

 *Quote:*   

> *gentoo-sources-2.6.11-r4 (16 Mar 2005)
> 
>   16 Mar 2005; Daniel Drake <dsd@gentoo.org>
> 
>   +gentoo-sources-2.6.11-r4.ebuild:
> ...

 

We know now, that the driver is deprecated. But it says nothing about how to get hardware to work that needs the sk98lin module.

Suggestions?

----------

## frenkel

 *Swisside wrote:*   

> Okay I found the deprecation entry here: http://www.gentoo.org/cgi-bin/viewcvs.cgi/*checkout*/sys-kernel/gentoo-sources/ChangeLog
> 
> It says:
> 
>  *Quote:*   *gentoo-sources-2.6.11-r4 (16 Mar 2005)
> ...

 

Email him (Daniel Drake <dsd@gentoo.org>)

And btw, it's not deprecated in mainline kernel, so it won't be removed any time soon...

----------

## frenkel

Hi Swisside, I just found out about the deprecated stuff. There's a new kernel module called skge. I don't know what the menu option is, but I'm sure you can set in the /usr/src/linux/.config (just search for skge)

Good luck,

Frank

----------

## Swisside

Thankee say. Now I'll be able to change to the new kernel. (I stucked with the old 2.6.10-rc1 because the actual thing I needed to work was dma)

Edit

skge is named New SysKonnect GigaEthernet support (EXPERIMENTAL) (SKGE) (see device drivers/ethernet1000/)

----------

